# Guy rips his plow off trying to pull a semi out



## burtle (Dec 23, 2014)

wow....how can one think this is a good idea ?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

plow dealer will honor the warranty


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

No problem, just snapped a few bolts.


----------



## Fentonlawncare (Sep 1, 2012)

This is hilarious


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Must have been a Boss plow............  



I can't believe what some people will try. And why try to pull it through the bank instead of out the way he went in.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Few more horsepower maybe...


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

burtle;1969185 said:


> wow....how can one think this is a good idea


It's R&L... I wouldn't have high hopes dealing with any large trucking company.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

They could have saved so many words in that title
"Guy is dumb"
The end


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

A little duct tape, and it will be as good as new...

Uh..... why not pull it backwards by the trailer ? Doesn't anyone watch Highway through hell ?

I never thought that I could use my plow to fight fires..






Cool......Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dogplow Dodge;1969233 said:


> A little duct tape, and it will be as good as new...
> 
> Uh..... why not pull it backwards by the trailer ? Doesn't anyone watch Highway through hell ?
> 
> ...


I think I'd have pulled from the rear of the trailer with the rear of the pickup using the hitch.

I watched the fire video as well, I wonder how much better it would have worked if they made a pass down the drivers side of the car at say 15mph so the snow would be windowed up onto the hood/fire instead of trying to bury it inside of a pile causing harder access for the fire department which was on its way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Why didn't he plow in front of the semi first and maybe put a little salt under the tires.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Reminds me off this,scene. You already laid the tracks ,now you just need to back it up. Should pulled the back of the semi


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

If that was only a chain lift plow.....

I didnt know bird got a new gig


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LapeerLandscape;1969244 said:


> Why didn't he plow in front of the semi first and maybe put a little salt under the tires.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

dam that looked like a western unimount too


On a side note props to the guy who put out that fire with the plow.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess this guy didn't read his owners manual. Fisher says right in the manual not to do that.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Looks like it was a company pick up with the same markings as on the semi's trailer. Employee driving it could probably care less.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

One of my accounts is in a huge industrial park. Never fails, about every 4-5 storms, on my way out I come across a Fed Ex truck trying to leave and pull out onto 291 Hwy and they stop for the light, but then can't get moving again. It's the double trailer rigs and almost always Fed Ex. They clog up the whole entrance exit in and out of the park, so can't count how many times I've driven around the other 10 semis waiting and just nudged Fed Ex on their way with my plow, but I push, I don't pull. Then I leave to the symphony of semi horns. Its my boy scout, good deed for the day, act.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Pushing is the only way


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

R+L is a large carrier which makes me wonder why they didn't call for a wrecker. I'm betting the damage to the plow is probably close to what it would have cost for a tow truck


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

pull from the back, done it 100 times


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

grandview;1969254 said:


> Reminds me off this,scene. You already laid the tracks ,now you just need to back it up. Should pulled the back of the semi


Some how I think one would be more easy


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good vids!


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

> I never thought that I could use my plow to fight fires..


if that was in mass the driver would get fired for plowing the car in. lets not forget dogg the plow driver.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

It looked to me that if he had plowed out in front of the truck and then put some sand down for the tires, it would have came right out with out pulling it.


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Well that ended quickly...


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1969233 said:


> I never thought that I could use my plow to fight fires..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the fire in not "out" it is just buried. the fire is still burning under the hood where there is no snow, it is just covered up so you can not see it.

i don't see what the big deal to put it out so fast is, the car is toast and will be going to the junkyard either way. let it continue to burn, and make the fire departments job easier instead of more difficult by burying it.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

burtle;1969185 said:


> wow....how can one think this is a good idea ?


what a dumb arse!!! i got a ups truck unstuck last wednsday night from an unplowed lot across from where i was working. i plowed a pass to the front of the rig, went behind him and plowed a pass rite up to the trailer, then pushed the trailer and he got rite out.


----------



## Pro-Lawn&Ground (Jul 14, 2010)

I can see the craigslist ad now

For Sale

Plow truck, great condition!! Never beat on! Only used to plow one lot! Garage kept! Plow just serviced by dealer!!!!! No low balls! I know what my truck is worth!!!!!! Responses without numbers will be ignored, if the ad is up then the truck is still available! Will trade for (newer nicer truck)


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The Q is why?
Why would you even entertain towing anyone?

You all are so protective of your business lic and all.
Why would you go impose on another business that needs to be licensed and trained in recovery with the proper Insurance and safety equipment.

Your insurance is not going to cover you.

Unless you or your an employees of said trucking CO then dont touch it. 

You are liable for any and all damages to the truck and trailer caused by you towing/pushing it..


Bottom line are you a licensed tow truck?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1978169 said:


> The Q is why?
> Why would you even entertain towing anyone?
> 
> You all are so protective of your business lic and all.
> ...


Nope. Not a licensed tow company. That (along with the original post on this thread) is why I DON'T tow them. However, if I'm driving past someone who I can easily help with 2 minutes of my time to get them on their way, I will because I would appreciate someone stopping to help me when I need help. Am I going to tear up my equipment that I use to make a living? Hell no. But honestly, do you think your plow really knows much difference between pushing back a 2-3' pile of snow vs pushing on the back of a semi to get it going when it's lost traction stopped at a light? Of course not. I'm not saying I'm gonna go down and try to push them out of a ravine, but man why not a nudge to get going? As for damage to the back of their truck, have you SEEN the back bumper of a Fed Ex/UPS tractor/trailer lately? They would be REALLY hard pressed to point to which scratch came from my plow vs the 2mil or so from the docks they back into daily. HaHa


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Your comparing snow or ice to steel?

That guard, on the back of the trailer is going to put all of the pressure on a small area of the plow, denting it,
As you say I make my money with a plow so why risk damaging it?

Your right a pickup could never damage that semi or dammage any tail lights.......

This is a propionate driver in that semi, their is a big difference comparing that to a man m stuck in the snow bank in a mine van.

And I will stop to render help, like offering shelter untill the tow truck showes up.
Folks die in situations like this with out the proper warring equipment.
Even then people crash into the tow truck.
Again as you say why would you put your equipment in such a risky situation
As you need to make money with it.

In my area you need to be licensed to tow folks.
Just like you don't like unlicensed plow jockeys taking your business.
Jmo
Why an I so against even stoping,
A friend was killed helping a lady out of the ditch,
He was Struck by a car.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

First off, sorry to hear about your friend. Secondly, I own a V-plow and push with it in the V position. So I am pushing on the hinge, which is built like a tank. I would never push with the moldboard part of a plow. You are right, just asking to bend something. As for helping a semi driver over someone in a car/van, I'm much more likely to help the trucker. I can do that without ever exiting my vehicle. He is a guy trying to make a living just like me. The people in cars should have stayed home if they drive a POS that doesn't get around good in the snow. And again on the damage, as long as you have at least half a brain, and stay directly behind the truck as it starts to move, you aren't going to be anywhere near the lights, which are recessed and out at the edge of the trailer. Believe me, one of my accounts is in an industrial complex and I find a Fed Ex truck stuck at the light almost every storm. I've pushed probably a couple dozen out, never a problem.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

x2 on the hinge. Last year I got stuck V-ing out a driveway for a guys horse barn. Had him push on the hinge pin with his 60 or so HP JD Loader tractor. Works fine. 

I also tried to push on the back bucked of my cat backhoe to get a box load of snow out of a driveway infront of an office complex I plow. (4x4 went out on the hoe 2nd day in to a 3 day storm) My pickup spun out but it didn't hurt the plow a bit.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The other day I drove by a local tow guy who fell in the ditch at the road plowing a driveway. He's not the guy I call, but I sure wish I had taken a picture...he looked pretty humbled with his towing decals all over his truck.
He probably would've punched me right in the mouth...


----------



## WSBart (Mar 4, 2015)

LOL - oops


----------



## Ramitt (Mar 12, 2013)

We deal with R&l and its really no surprise that the employee would think it was a good idea. Guy was telling me this happened at his station and btw it was western plow lol


----------

